# Adjusting opacity of preset/develop



## Louis (Aug 7, 2012)

In PS I can adjust the opacity of a layer or a duplicate image, filter or effect to, "dilute" my original adjustment to where I want it.

Is it possible in LR to adjust the opacity of a preset or develop? Say I like this preset but its just too much, I only want it at 80%, how would I go about doing that?

thanks


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 7, 2012)

Have a look....   http://www.capturemonkey.com/thefader


----------

